# Display sports statistics as overlay during a game



## spaceboy (Jan 21, 2006)

I was watching the Vancouver/St.Louis Stanley cup game tonight and wanted to check out the box score. So, I went to my computer and loaded up yahoo sports to get the info.

I was wondering if it's possible to display the sports stats (e.g. hockey box score) in real-time (via WiFi) as an overlay while watching the game? I think this would be a cool feature and would stop me from running to my computer every now and then during the game to view the detailed stats.

Rob.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Some new TVs have an internet feature that allows you to display Yahoo widgets (sports scores, stock tickers, weather, news, etc.) on your TV screen side-by-side with your TV programs. As far as I know, Tivo does not support this. I do not know if any of the competitors do.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

spaceboy said:


> I was watching the Vancouver/St.Louis Stanley cup game tonight and wanted to check out the box score. So, I went to my computer and loaded up yahoo sports to get the info.
> 
> I was wondering if it's possible to display the sports stats (e.g. hockey box score) in real-time (via WiFi) as an overlay while watching the game? I think this would be a cool feature and would stop me from running to my computer every now and then during the game to view the detailed stats.
> 
> Rob.


In genral it would be possible, although perhaps quite tricky. I'm not sure the TiVo has the horsepower to code the necessary video and I don't think the hardware in the current machines would allow it.


----------

